# Western Plow 8 Foot



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Western plow for sale. Straight blade, 8 foot. Everything works, good cutting edge. Located in Auburn Hills, MI. Asking $350.

Call 248.891.5575


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

Patrick34 said:


> Western plow for sale. Straight blade, 8 foot. Everything works, good cutting edge. Located in Auburn Hills, MI. Asking $350.
> 
> Call 248.891.5575
> 
> ...


Patrick you selling any V plows also.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Patrick34 said:


> Western plow for sale. Straight blade, 8 foot. Everything works, good cutting edge. Located in Auburn Hills, MI. Asking $350.
> 
> Call 248.891.5575
> 
> ...


That's a great deal, I would think it should be sold today unless no one just don't need it, That's parts price. Good Luck


----------



## goinggreen (Dec 1, 2010)

3 plug setup?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

that old is a 3 plug, 

Well worth the money


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Empty a can of black and a can of red on it, and don' look back.
Patrick I'll see if my neighor wants a backup.

I also know a guy looking for a v with that wiring.


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Sold.


----------

